# SLOVAKIA ... Wild heart of Europe



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Slovakia, small country in central europe, is hidding many natural gems ... gems of real breathtaking wilderness ...










Kriváň peak (2494m), High Tatras mountains - tha national symbol of Slovakia


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

1. NP MURÁNSKA PLANINA (Muráň Plateau NP) ... this very small national park represents an ancient limestone plateau covered with deep forest and eroded by surface and underground waters. Area is home for wild animals such as bear, lynx and wolf and also is rich for rare species of flora. There is almost no tourist infrastructure and many inaccessible places like ravins, rock formations, caves and chasms.


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

2. FOUR GREAT VALLEYS: BIELOVODSKÁ, JAVOROVÁ, KÔPROVÁ, TICHÁ (All parts of Tatra NP) ... Tatra National Park represents the highiest mountain range in Slovakia and in whole Carphatian range (2655m). All of these very long valleys are less frequented by tourists than rest of the park. It's hard to decide which one is nicer, they are all surrounded with craggy peaks, dotted with green and blue moutain lakes, covered with mysterious virgin forests. We can't forget that's a kingdom of moutains goats, dears, bears, lynxes and wolfes ... and your only guides there are high flying eagles ...


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

3. NP SLOVENSKÝ RAJ (Slovak Paradise NP) ... this very popular national park consists with few limestone plateaus divided by deep canyons and ravines. The real treasure of this park are these particular ravines and canyons filled with many waterfalls and accessible only by help of different technical aids such as metal and wooden ladders and steps, chains and footbridges. Generations of tourists admire narrow rocky passes, sparkling waterfalls, bizarre rock formations, fairlytale forests and meadows. There is also very famous underground world represented by Dobšiná ice cave which is part of more than 22km long system of caves. Dobšiná ice cave has the biggest amount of ice in Europe and is open for public. Thickness of underground glacier reaches in some places 26 meters. This monumental glaciation of the Dobšinská Ice Cave persists for thousands of years at elevations only 920 to 950 m. Cave was electrical lighted as a first in the world and is recorded in the UNESCO world cultural and natural heritage list. Bears, wolfes and dears are original inhabitants of these moutains.


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

4. NP SLOVENSKÝ KRAS (Slovakian Karst NP) ... one of the newest national parks in Slovakia. The park is made of 7 limestone plateaus divided by flat-bottom valleys and deep canyons. This is the largest karst theritory in central europe with almost all surface and underground karst phenomena that continues over slovak-hungarian border. You can find more than 1000 caves and chasms there, some of them are real natural wonders such as Ochtina cave with unique aragonit fill, Krásna Hôrka cave with the highest stalagmite in the world (over 32m) or Silica ice cave that is the lowest lying classical ice cave of the northern latitude temperate climatic zone (elevation only 500m). Bilateral nomination Slovak-Hungarian project “The Caves of Slovak and Aggtelek Karst” was approved by the UNESCO World Heritage Committee in Berlin on 4th – 9th December 1995. That fact ranked these caves among the world famous natural and cultural speleological locations like the Mamoth Cave National Park (the longest cave system on Earth) and Carlsbad Caverns National Park in the USA, underground canyon of the Škocjanske Caves in Slovenia, cultural monuments Altamíra Caves in Spain and caves in the valley of Vézére (Lascaux and others) in France. The most dramatic feature of the park is monumental Zádiel canyon, more than 2km long and over 300m deep or steep Háj pass with brook cascading over travertine terraces. From the floristic point of view it is the richest district of the Pannonian flora. We can find here xerothermous species, calciphyts, mountain dealpine and prealpine species in inversion locations and important endemic, subendemic and relict species. The animals have important representation of zoocenoses of the steppe and forest-steppe zone. The area interacts with man very long time, since prehistoric times. You can spend there many days just rambling across the plateaus trying to avoid sink holes and dark mouths of chasms and caves.


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

WOW.... really nice nature, almost as fairytale :cheers:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Lovely country. Regards from Slovenia.


----------



## IMPÉRIO PT (Dec 10, 2008)

^^:lol:
Beautiful landscapes from Slovakia.:drool:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

NP SLOVENSKÝ KRAS (Slovakian Karst NP) ... continuation


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

Nice woods!!!!!
greetings from Chile


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice!!


----------



## mhek (Sep 26, 2008)

looks good, wanna go there someday


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

FOUR GREAT VALLEYS: BIELOVODSKÁ, JAVOROVÁ, KÔPROVÁ, TICHÁ (All parts of Tatra NP) ... continuation


----------



## RR1991 (Dec 24, 2005)

Been there.. loved it! I'm going back for a quick visit this summer!


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

5. SLANSKÉ VRCHY (Slanec Hills) ... vulcanic moutain range on eastern Slovakia


----------



## mirolesko (Jun 4, 2009)

some pictures from Slovakia:

Súľovske rocks:









Pieniny:









Zádielska valley:









Lučanský Waterfall:


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

Three Crowns. I love this mountain. It lays in Poland btw  but the river on the picture states PL-SK border.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Looks very peaceful, specially the last photo, i like. Regards.*


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

kewl photos ^__^


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

NP SLOVENSKÝ RAJ (Slovak paradise NP) ... continuation


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

great nature!


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Slovakia is also the land of dramatic limestone gorges ... I would like to take you through the one of the most famous and highly visited. It is called Suchá Belá (Dry White gorge) and it is one of the gorges belonging to Slovak Paradise National Park. The name of the gorge is coming out from the fact that during the dry period the riverbed on the begining of the walley is made only with white limestone pebbles as all water is in underground. The gorge has 5 major waterfalls and countless series of cascades ... so come with me 

Our journey begins ... 










The walley transforms to the proper gorge character rapidly ...



















We are coming under the first waterfall or rather series of waterfalls called Misové vodopády (The Bowl waterfalls) created a dramatic steep and narrow rocky gap with eroded giant pots. This is passable only via iron ladders and footbridges.




























After the falls we are entering into the narrowest part of the gorge with eternal darkness ... 




























When we came out from the dark back to the light, we are standing under the another waterfall called Okienkový vodopád (The Waterfall of the little window). The quite strange name points to the small round rocky window above the edge of the fall which trekkers have to pass it through.



















... it is a really mysterious fall










Also we can admire the ancient woods of the gorge ...










This is nice small waterfall called Korytový vodopád (The Gutter waterfall) with beautyful eroded pot between two parts of the fall ...










... looking back










The upper part of the gorge is like from fairytale ...





































My father is climbing over Kaskádový vodopád (The Cascaded waterfall) ...










The last wooden ladders in the gorge ...










The gorge is gentle loosing itself within the great green woods ...


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*SLOVAKIA ... wild heart of Europe*

Let me invite you into another gorge of Slovak Paradise National Park - Roklina Piecky (The gorge of the little stoves). The name of the gorge is related to the rocky formations that look like small baking stoves. I think this is the most romantic valley within the park. It has 2 major waterfalls and many small falls and cascades that need to be passed only by help of the wooden and iron ladders. 

Here we go ...














































A side gorge ...










Veľký vodopád (The Big waterfall)










Above the fall, the wildest part of the gorge starts ...
































































Middle part of the gorge is more "relaxed" ...




























Terasový vodopád (The terraced waterfall)










Looking back down ...










Trekkers are fighting through rough part of the gorge ...










The last ladders in the gorge ...










This is end - the gorge changed to a peaceful valley ...


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

The Havrania skala (The Raven's Rock) natural reservation is located on the northen edge of Borčianská planina (Bôrka Plateau) in the Slovak Karst National Park. This area is hiding a typical virgin carpathian mountain forest, some fine limestone rock formations and 2 karst phenomena: Ľadová jaskyňa (The Ice cave) where the ice is formed by eternal freezing draft blowing through the cave which is rocky gap enclosed by huge chocked boulders and one amazing abyss, very close to the edge of the plateau called Snežná jama (The Snow Pit) where you can find snow until the late spring. The abyss is created by 100 metres long and 23 metres deep narrow but passable rocky gap. Those karst formations are listed within the Unesco World Natural Heritage list (together with other caves of Slovak Karst National Park). 

At the top of the Havrania skala (The Raven's Rock) ...










The old mining path is passing through the ancient woods ...










The entrance gap to the Ľadová jaskyňa (The Ice cave) where you can feel freezing draft even in the middle of the hottest summer ...










The entrance to the Snežná jama (The Snow Pit) abyss ...










At the botom of the entrance part of the abyss ...










Going deeper ... and deeper ...



















Looking up from the bottom of the abyss ...










The way out ...


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

sqooth said:


>


Kámo toto je ÚPLNÁ BOMBA! Ako to, že som o tom nevedel? To je síla. Hodiš mi do mailu súradnice GPS, alebo aspon polohu na mape? 

Ďakujem :cheers:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

PLATEAUS, VALLEYS, CAVES and VILLAGES of SLOVAK KARST National Park

Jasovská planina (Jasov Plain) - the most eastern of the limestone plateau of Slovakian Karst ...




























Miglinc valley - lower, wilder part










Miglinc valley - upper, more romantic part










The karst woods ...










Drienovská jaskyňa (Drienovec cave) with undergroud river is listed within The World Natural Heritage UNESCO










Hačava willage ... at the end of Háj gorge


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*SLOVAKIA ... wild heart of Europe*

ruins of Turna castle










fish pond under the castle










country road passing the castle ...


----------



## ejo (Dec 12, 2009)

sqooth great pictures


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

big thanx Ejo


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Let me invite you into the one of the most beautiful and the most visited walleys of High Tatras mountains - Dolina Zeleného plesa (Walley of Green tarn). It is the most eastern located walley within a granite part of the mountains and that is an one reason of its incredible beauty: a right side of a steep and high granite ridge is finishing in breathtaking alpine amphitheatre with sharp towering peaks, waterfalls and fascinating green-blue waters of mountain lake (tarn) on the bottom, giving the name to whole walley; and a left side, totally different from a geological point of view, built with sparkling white limestones and alpine meadows. On the shore of the lake, there is also very popular mountain hut.

The walley is drained out by this wild small mountain river ...





































A lower part of the walley is covered by typical Tatra mountain woods ...














































Coming out from the green shadows of the woods ...





































After the forest zone we are in the zone of dwarf pines and we can enjoy open space and great views on the surrounding peaks ...





































A left limestone part of the walley is more romantic than a wilder granite part ...




























The mountain hut ...










The green tarn ...




























The nortern wall of Malý Kežmarský štít (2514m) above the hut and lake is the biggest vertical rocky wall in Tatras ... 900m high










Wterfalls above the lake ...










A kingdom of the peaks - from the right: Jastrabia veža (2137m), Kolový štít (2418m) and Čierny štít (2429m)










Last look on the great alpine amphitheatre enclosing the walley - from the left: Malý Kežmarský štít (2514m), Pýšné štíty (2621m and 2590m), Baranie rohy (2526m), Čierny štít (2429m), Kolový štít (2418m) and Jastrabia veža (2137m)


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Let's have a walk through the magnificient Kôprová walley that separates High Tatras from West Tatras mountains. Kôprová walley with neighbouring Tichá walley (laying already in West Tatras) is one of the last european kingdom of bears and wolfes. It´s deep virgin moutain forests are hiding many sparkling waterfalls ...

A right side of the walley is belonging to High Tatras mountains, therefore is higher, steeper and wilder ... impressive slopes of Kriváň peak (2494m) are dominating the walley ...




























A left side of the walley is rather more romantic and gentle ... but in winter also very dangerous due to unexpected avalanches ...



















The walley is drained out by Kôprovský potok ...










A small side trail will lead you under the Kmeťov vodopád waterfall, falling down from the forbidden and inaccessible side walley called Nefcerka - this walley is the symbol for a term of absolute wilderness in Slovakia ...



















A spot on the main river called Bear´s spa ...










When we are coming out from the forests we can admire a gigantic rocky wall of Hrubé massif (2348m) ...




























A nice contrast between two different sides of one walley ...










We are entering into the last part of the walley called Temné smrečiny - this is the one of the most beautiful spots on our planet, I recon. Behind this spot there is a rocky step where waters flowing from the Temnosmrečinské lakes are creating Vajanského waterfall ...





































And finally we have reached it ... Lower Temnosmrečinské tarn ... here the official tourist trail ends ...


----------



## matkoliptacik (Jan 14, 2009)

*very, very, very nice pictures....*

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

VEĽKÁ FATRA - one of the youngiest and the most prominent national park in Slovakia.

Veľká Fatra mountains are typical ones in Slovakia consisting from two geologically different main parts: from high granite mountain ridge smoothly modelated and covered by grassy fields and meadows (the highest point is Ostredok peak 1592m) to white rocky and craggy limestone part covered by ancient mountain woods (the highest peak is Smrekov 1442m). It is home for wild and protected animals like bears, wolfes and lynxes. The National park is also very reach in terms of flora species.


----------



## WaterOnMars (Mar 15, 2011)

absolutely awesome... it's on my list of places to see before I die


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

VEĽKÁ FATRA - one of the youngiest and the most prominent national park in Slovakia.

Walk1: Blatnica village - Konský dol gorge - Tlstá [1373m] and Ľubená [1414 m] peaks - Vápenná valley - Gader valley - Blatnica village

The dry bottom of Konský dol gorge ...










The cliffs of Muráň massif above the gorge ...










The sparkling white limestone galleries of Tlstá peak ...










Approaching Tlstá peak via fairytale woods ... 










Vertigous views on Konský dol gorge from the galleries of Tlstá peak ...










Blatnica village beneath the slopes of Tlstá peak - our starting point










Views over the sourthern part of limestone Fatra mountains from the top of Tlstá peak - the flat vulcanic massif of Flochová peak [1317m] on the background is already belonging to Kremnica mountains










Approaching the summit of Ľubená peak - on the background we can see the main ridge of Veľká Fatra mountains with the highiest point - Ostredok peak [1592m]










View towards north from the summit - Malá Fatra mountains on the background










A difficult descend from Tlstá peak over its limestone galleries down to Vapenná valley passing Mažarná cave - some parts are fixed with iron chains























































And finally we are again at the bottom of Gader valley where we can reach Blatnica village in the mouth of the walley ...


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

VEĽKÁ FATRA - one of the youngiest and the most prominent national park in Slovakia.

Walk2: Gader walley - this is one of the biggest and longest (18km) mountain valleys in Slovakia. It has character of monumental limestone canyon, 600-800m deep on some places. In the valley, you can find many caves, rock formations, deep ancient woods, wild animals and rare species of flora. The upper part of the valley is splited into the two branches: Selenec and Dedošová valley.
































































Metamorphoses of Gader river ...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the great nature pics of Slovakia....


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

VEĽKÁ FATRA - one of the youngiest and the most prominent national park in Slovakia.

Walk3: Padva gorge - this is the most protected area of the national Park. It represents the upper part of Selenec valley (the left branch of Gader valley) with its virgin carpathian forest - the real mountain jungle within the dramatic gorge relief with bizarre rock formations. Please note that Padva Natural Reservation is inaccessible and forbbiden for a public ... but if you are lucky :shifty:

Čertová brána (Devil's gate) ... the natural entrance into Selenec valley










Padva gorge ... the kingdom of wilderness


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

VEĽKÁ FATRA - one of the youngiest and the most prominent national park in Slovakia.

Walk4: Blatnica village - Blatnica valley - Smrekov peak (1442m) - Kráľova studňa (King`s well - 1300m)

8km long Blatnica valley will lead you over the steep mountain ridges and great woods passing the highest peak of White rocky Fatra - Smrekov to the southern point where main Fatra mountain ridge starts, that point is calling as Kráľova studňa (King`s well) ...














































Views from the summit of Smrekov peak towards the main Fatra ridge with the highiest peaks: Ostredok (1592m) and Krížna (1574m) ...










Cows on their pasture near Kráľova studňa (King`s well) ...










Kráľova skala (King`s rock - 1346m) above Kráľova studňa (King`s well) ...


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

VEĽKÁ FATRA - one of the youngiest and the most prominent national park in Slovakia.

Walk5: Kráľova studňa - Krížna peak (1574m) - Majerová skala (1283m) - Staré Hory village


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

MALÁ FATRA Mountains - Jánošíkové Diery gorges: Dolné Diery, Horné Diery, Tesná Rizňa and Nové Diery gorge

Nové Diery valley


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

MALÁ FATRA Mountains - Veľký Rozsutec and Malý Rozsutec peaks dominate to northern part of Malá Fatra built from dolomite and limestone - this is quiet kingdom of white rock formations, ancient woods and wild secret valleys. 

Malý Rozsutec peak [1345m] and views from its top ...














































Veľký Rozsutec peak [1610m] and views from its top ...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing landscape...:cheers:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

MALÁ FATRA Mountains - rough but fabulous trek across main ridge of Malá Fatra with ascending the highest peak of this mountain area - Veľký Kriváň peak.

Rieka settlement (540m) - Šútovská valley - mountain hut Pod Chlebom (1423m) - Snilov mountain pass (1524m) - Veľký Kriváň peak (1709m) - Bublen mountain pass (1510m) - Vrátna ski resort (700m)

Šútovská valley and its waterfall ...














































Traversing beneath the main ridge ...




























Nice rest at mountain hut Pod Chlebom (1423m)










Approaching Snilov mountain pass (1524m) situated in the middle of Malá Fatra main ridge ...










Veľký Kriváň peak (1709m)










Southern part of main ridge with Malý Kriváň peak (1671m)










Northern part of main ridge shows amazing contrast between granite part of Malá Fatra represented by Steny (1535m) and Stoh (1608m) peaks and white dolomite part with its craggy Veľký Rozsutec (1610m) and Malý Rozsutec (1345m) peaks ...




























Our destination ... Vrátna valley


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Let's have a rough but stunning trek in the remote north-western part of Low Tatras mountains (also national park).

Ludrová village (567m) - Ludrová valley - Hučiaky gorge - Salatín peak (1630m) - Malý Salatín peak (1444m) - Úplazy (1428m) - Bohúňovo (1312m) - Ludrová village (567m)

Ludrová village with paper mills in Ružomberok town on background under the limestone massif of Veľký Choč peak (1608m) ...










Peaceful Ludrová valley ...




























Entrance to Hučiaky gorge ...




























Wild beauty of Hučiaky gorge ...


















































































Virgin forest under Salatín peak ...










Steep footpath on the top of Salatín peak (1630m) ...










The top of Salatín peak offers spectacular views:

central part of main ridge of Low Tatras mountains with Chabanec (1955m), Dereše (2004m) and Chopok (2024m) peaks 










western part of Low Tatras main ridge with Veľká Chochuľa peak (1753m)










Western Tatras mountains










High Tatras mountains with Kriváň (2492m) and Gerlach (2655m) peaks










Malá Fatra mountains










Malý Salatín peak (1444m)










Úplazy (1428m)










Magical foothpath on the ridge between Salatín and Malý Salatín ...










On Úplazy ridge ...










Salatín peak from Úplazy ridge ...










High above Hučiaky gorge ...




























Last look back on Low Tatras main ridge before we descend to Ludrová village


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Suchá dolina (The Dry valley) natural reservation - the valley divides Western Tatras mountains from Chočské vrchy ones and cuts deeply through the limestone slopes of Ostrá (1764m) and Holica (1340m) peaks. The main subject of the protection is virgin mountain forest with rare species of flora and wild animals such as wolf, lynx and brown bear. The valley is still not officially accessible for tourists. The lower part of the valley is linked by old paved road, but upper part is very wild and hard accessible, linked only by distinct animal paths.

The valley ...
































































The water ...














































The wood ...


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Autumn trip into Kôprová dolina valley - High Tatras mountains


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Karst plateau Červenec - Western Tatras mountains

Červenec limestone plateau is the most western point of whole Tatra mountains. It is bordered by four peaks: Malá kopa (1637m), Babky (1566m), Sokol (1316m) and Mních (1460m). The plateau is beautiful and isolated place providing spectacular views on the peaks of Western Tatras mountains, Choč mountains, Low Tatras mountains and over the whole Liptov region. The plateau is covered by thick virgin mountain forest, fields of dwarf pines and mountain meadows. There is also mountain hut called Pod Náružím where you can find a shelter and hot drinks. As this is still part of Tatra National Park, note for a rich karst flora and wild animals as brown bear, wolf or lynx. 

Under the southern edge of Červenec plateau at the mouth of Jalovec valley ...










On the limestone edge of the plateau - view on Mních peak (1460m)










On the limestone edge of the plateau - ravine near Sokol peak (1316m)










On the limestone edge of the plateau - southern cliffs of Sokol massive










On the limestone edge of the plateau - view on Western Tatras peaks: Pachoľa (2167m), Baníkov (2178m) and Príslop (2142m) 










The eastern point of the plateau - rocky peak Mních and Low Tatras main mountain ridge on the background ...










On the top of Červenec plateau ...














































Views from the top of Babky peak - Liptov and Low Tatras mountains




























Good bye Western Tatras ...


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Slovakia... So close, so lovely... Thanks for the photos, Brother! :cheers:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Demänovská valley - Low Tatras mountains

This valley is the most famous and the most visited valley within the National Park Low Tatras. The lower part of the valley is narrow 700m deep canyon eroded in the limestones of Siná (1560m) and Pusté (1501m) peaks drained out by savage Demänovka river partially flowing in underground and forming more than 35km long cave system (Cave of Freedom and Ice cave are accessible for public). The upper part of the valley is different, wide and splited on two main branches ended on the granite Low Tatras main ridge surrounded by peaks as Chopok (2024m) or Dereše (2004m). There is ski resort, hotels and picturesque mountain lake (tarn) Vrbické pleso.

Demänovská valley seen from the main Low Tatras ridge ...




























Vrbické pleso tarn ...




























Rocks of Demänovská valley ...
































































Wood & water ...














































Karst plain called Lúčky in the middle part of the valley ...










Impressive limestone peak Siná (1560m) dominates on the left side of the valley ...










Cave portal Vyvieranie ...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

spectacular images from Slovakia...:cheers:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Vyvieranie valley - Demänovská valley, Low Tatras mountains

Vyvieranie is short karst valley with many cascades and small waterfalls runnig up from lower limestone part of Demänovská valley. The first part of this side valley is wild and narrow, the upper part is steeper but very romantic. At the mouth of the valley is the source of underground part of waters of Demänovka river, called Vyvieranie.

Enjoy 

Vyvieranie, the source of underground waters of Demänovka river at the entrance to the valley ...










Step into the fairytale valley ...


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Radová gorge - Demänovská valley, Low Tatras mountains

This is another dramatic side valley eroded into the limestone massif of Demänovská valley. There is a yellow marked trail and you need to pass through this valley when you want to ascend the peak called Siná (1560m).


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Machnaté (Moss valley) - Demänovská valley, Low Tatras mountains


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Autumn magic in Western Tatras mountains ...


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Evening sky above Liptov region ...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

... by Wael Massalkhi, on Flickr


Soft Morning Touch ~ High Tatras, Slovakia by Martin Sojka .. www.VisualEscap.es, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Snow & Water ~ High Tatras, Slovakia by Martin Sojka .. www.VisualEscap.es, on Flickr


Night & Day Handshake ~ High Tatras, Slovakia by Martin Sojka .. www.VisualEscap.es, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Glowing Tree ~ Horehron, Slovakia by Martin Sojka .. www.VisualEscap.es, on Flickr


Walking in the Land of Colors ~ Horehron, Slovakia by Martin Sojka .. www.VisualEscap.es, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomaszpelczar/8341528337/
Trzy Korony, Dunajec, summer weather and pretty polish village on the border between Slovakia and Poland



Gardez la tête basse by la Ezwa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice updates from Slovakia! :cheers:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

The central part of Veľká Fatra mountains with craggy limestone Čierny kameň peak (1479m) and flat granit Ploská peak (1532m) infront of the main ridge on the background ...









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Veľký Choč mountain, 1608m









taken by sqooth


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Limestone ridge of Salatín (1630m) and Malý Salatín (1444m) on the western end of Nízke Tatry mountains ...









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Hlboča, the karst walley in Malé Karpaty mountains ...






















































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Views from Gačovská skala rock (1113m) on southern edge of Slovak paradise National Park ...



























taken by sqooth


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed a paradise... very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Magic woods of Veľká Fatra mountains ...




































taken by sqooth


----------



## vietnamtourpedia (Sep 8, 2016)

o wow, beautiful. I havent been to Europe before but im sure this Slovakia is beautiful place to be


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice updates indeed


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

The central part of Veľká Fatra mountains ...









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Kozia skala (Goat's rock, 1202m) in limestone part of Veľká Fatra mountains ...









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

High above Váh river ...



























taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Malý Sokol gorge, Slovak Paradise NP - unlike many other gorges in the NP, this one is not opened for public, so ascend through the gorge is very slow and difficult requiring some wading and scrambling over the fallen trees - but its magic, truly forgotten kingdom of wilderness. In the middle of the valley is the strong source of underground waters, so upper part of the valley is usually dry.

Lower part ...




























Upper part ...



























taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

From Veľká Fatra to Malá Fatra mountains ...









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

From Veľká Fatra to Choč mountains ...









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Havrania dolina (Raven's valley) in the northern part of Muránska planina NP is like from fairytale. The valley is not accessible for public.

The stream in the valley is usually very weak due to the limestone bedrock though there are few cascades and small waterfalls ...























































Upper part of the valley is usually dry but really magical ...





































The foothpath found near the end of the valley ... so at last!










taken by sqooth


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Magnificent, beautiful and very nice! :cheers:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Selenec valley, Veľká Fatra mountains
































































taken by sqooth


----------

